# Unexpected sights



## New River Rat (Mar 11, 2018)

Have you ever gone fishing, only to find yourself stopping to take pics of "interesting" roadside finds?

Here's a couple of mine:


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 11, 2018)

backroad finds.yes,i stopped.i have found dozens of weird and quirky places over the years.


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2018)

very cool!

While hunting some real back woods, I came across an old toilet set up against a tree in the middle of nowhere. A few years later hunting the same woods, someone propped a big teddy bear on it. I will try to dig up the picture.


----------



## Scott F (Mar 13, 2018)

How about a beaver lodge with it's own satellite dish?


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2018)

:LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 13, 2018)

beavers need tv too. beavers lives matter. LOL!


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 13, 2018)

I know there are good finds out there, let's see 'em.
Is it the Susqy river that has a mini statue of liberty on an island?


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 13, 2018)

2 years ago my wife and i were around 75 miles down a dirt road with literally nothing man made anywhere near us and out of nowhere we came across a tiny post office.it was smaller than a garden shed.it even had a working payphone.yes,i had to try it just to see if it worked.i know i took a picture of it because it was so incongruent to it's surroundings.i will try and find the pic but i have literally thousands on my hard drive.


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 13, 2018)

lure collection


----------

